# surf fishing in destin



## Bradfooshee (Mar 9, 2012)

I will be coming to destin in a few weeks. I have surf rods, just wondering how the surf fishing is there? Also any tips or suggestions on baits, lines, rigs, etc. I am also open to any fishing from the bank thst can be productive. I am really not concerned with species or size just tight lines. I woukd also be up for joining anyone with experiece. I'm coming from 10 hours away so you don't have to worry about me on your secret hole the next weekend. thanks in advance!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've only been to Destin once, so don't take this as gospel, but I would have to fish the pass if I was staying down there. It just looks like it would be teaming with anything, and the water is a lot deeper than you are going to hit off the beach. There's a nice deep spot on the west side of the pass that looks good on the map. If it's legal and you have the juevos to walk down the jetty I would have to throw some baits in those holes. They just look like they've got all sorts of fun in them. 

I'm not from there and have only fished it about 30 minutes with my son, so I'm sure you'll get some better advice.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

I was down there last year around August 5th & caught about 8 pomps (All 8" or so) A bunch of whiting & Lady fish. Used sand fleas, Pink Fish Bites, & small frozen shrimp.
Fished about 600 yards East of the jetties.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bradfooshee (Mar 9, 2012)

thanks for the help


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

No. No. Don't go there. There ain't no fish and its a long hot walk. Go somewhere else.:no::thumbdown:

O.K. Yeah. The bridge and pass is a good place to just catch fish. If you fish the bridge go under the bridge to the north side. The area of the bridge you can see from the parking lot is full of snags and debris. 

To fish the pass walk down to at least the little point before the rocks.

Be ready. Don't lay your pole down. It could end up surfing away pulled by something rather large.

Like anywhere else. Some days its real productive and some days the fish are on vacation also.

If you see a handsome fat guy with a beach cart and sitting in his blue chair mumbling to himself:whistling:, stop and say hi.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Bradfooshee said:


> I will be coming to destin in a few weeks. I have surf rods, just wondering how the surf fishing is there? Also any tips or suggestions on baits, lines, rigs, etc. I am also open to any fishing from the bank thst can be productive. I am really not concerned with species or size just tight lines. I woukd also be up for joining anyone with experiece. I'm coming from 10 hours away so you don't have to worry about me on your secret hole the next weekend. thanks in advance!!


Where will you be staying? I surf fish as much as I can. But not in high heat. Be glad to have company. I fish different places so can give a little insight but am by no means an expert. I just like to spend my valuable retirement time on the beach.


----------



## Bradfooshee (Mar 9, 2012)

I am staying at the Sundestin. Maybe we can get together and you can educate this ol freshwater guy on some salt!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

O.K. I'll see if I can PM you in a little bit.


----------

